# Chips burn no smoke



## bishop916 (Jul 29, 2008)

So chunks I've found I can let em get some flame up and then blow em out and move em to the side for some good volume of tbs. chips? flame out, no smoke. foil burns too so i dunno - I may have to go all chunk from now on.. suggestions?


----------



## richtee (Jul 29, 2008)

Chunks are best for your type of rig. Chips and dust are for wattburners is my call.


----------



## fatback joe (Jul 29, 2008)

What ^ said.


----------



## bishop916 (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks guys - gonna head over to Barbecues Galore and stock up then... (love that place!)


----------



## travcoman45 (Jul 30, 2008)

When I was usin my sfb, I put a 9x9 cake pan in there with chips, covered with foil an 3 er 4 holes poked in it, worked fine.  My be worth a shot.  I use chunk when I can, but got alota chips from runin branchs through the chipper so use both.


----------



## smoke freak (Jul 30, 2008)

On my chargriller,  I burn split logs. Live fire is better than smoldering chips or chunks.


----------



## smokin out the neighbors (Jul 30, 2008)

Chunks or splits in the sfb. Don't worry about blowing them out, if they are burning, they are smoking. If you smell smoke, you're getting flavor, even if you don't see the smoke. Don't throw out those chips though. They are good mulch for landscaping.


----------

